# Canned our Singer



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

We had a band meetting yesterday, without our singer, and decided he has to go. After 2 years with us he up and quit last month because we were "attacking his sexuality" (making jokes about wearing spandex). We are a bunch of guys in our 40s and 50s and drink beer and joke around at practice........thats life! He decided to rejoin us 1 week later. Last Saturday we did a dance. Three days before the dance he tells us he can't sing all 3 sets......his voice won't take it......so we must decide which songs to cut no he was'nt sick). Also he tells us he has final say on which songs get cut since he "has to sing them". One day before the gig he backs down and says he will try to do all 3 sets. Oh........and after 2 years he still uses lyric sheets for every song we do. Saturday night he got really drunk and stoned at the dance. Our connection to a large bar came and when asked how he liked the band he said the band was great but he did not like the drunk singer, and he could not recommend us to his boss. He was actually asking his wife to "beer him" over the mic between songs. We got tons of negative comments about him. So now he is out. I have to go to his place tommorrow night and get our equipment that he has........it's gonna be akward. We already have a guy lined up to audition and I hope we don't have to look too long. I know I'm rambling but it is frustrating as hell. It sounds like stuff a bunch of teenagers would do. I guess music makes the passion come out............

:rockon:


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Doesn't get along with band? Can't sing three full sets? Get's (too) drunk and stoned at gig? Lost future good gig directly because of HIM? Any one of those reasons aught to be enough. 

It's tough but good on you for having the resolve to do what's needed here. I know the band will be better off for it. 

...oh, and he defends SPANDEX? My guys would rake him over the coals :banana:


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

ok, all the rest is bad (the charts? i mean, c'mon).. but spandex? i'm 37 and i wouldn't dare. i expect to feel more so in my 40s. good riddance to bad weather, IMHO.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Robboman said:


> ...oh, and he defends SPANDEX? My guys would rake him over the coals :banana:



Not even for a Seniors' Idol ? :rockon:


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

suttree said:


> ok, all the rest is bad (the charts? i mean, c'mon).. but spandex? i'm 37 and i wouldn't dare. i expect to feel more so in my 40s. good riddance to bad weather, IMHO.


LOL........no guys.......we kidded him about being the lead singer and having to prance around and wear spandex ala David Lee Roth.........he never actually wore it. It was just us having a laugh but after 2 years of us ribbing each other he said we were usurping his manhood.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Maybe he has LSD ?


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

Tarl said:


> LOL........no guys.......we kidded him about being the lead singer and having to prance around and wear spandex ala David Lee Roth.........he never actually wore it. It was just us having a laugh but after 2 years of us ribbing each other he said we were usurping his manhood.


well, sounds like he pretty much figured out he wasn't measuring up. ahem. as it were.

really, if the chemistry isn't there, find another singer, no need to make it a drama, just tell the guy that you're sorry, but it's just not a great mix, time to move on.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Tarl said:


> ala David Lee Roth.........


I thought you were talking about David Lee Roth! :smile:


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

LOL. Man, you're putting us on, right? I could see your story being made into a comedy.


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

you could always try to convince Jim to wear the spandex instead....


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Gee, it sounded like he had all the right personality, ego and behavioural traits to be a lead singer. But I guess it was the lyric sheets that must have really done it for you. 

How hard is it to find a lead singer in your part of Ontario though???


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Gee, it sounded like he had all the right personality, ego and behavioural traits to be a lead singer. But I guess it was the lyric sheets that must have really done it for you.
> 
> How hard is it to find a lead singer in your part of Ontario though???



Robert ... this is the land of Avril Lavinge, the Hip and Ryan Malcolm , the first Canadian idol...we all sign, we all sing well... singers are a dime a dozen here..it something in the water, we think


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Crossroads said:


> Robert ... this is the land of Avril Lavinge, the Hip and Ryan Malcolm , the first Canadian idol...we all sign, we all sing well... singers are a dime a dozen here..it something in the water, we think


I'll give you Avril and the Hip anyway. 

Bye the way do you know a Deseronto resident named Jimmy Barefoot??


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Crossroads said:


> we all sign,


Is that for the deaf audience? lofu


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Is that for the deaf audience? lofu


ah yeah.. we like to entertain everyone...


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> I'll give you Avril and the Hip anyway.
> 
> Bye the way do you know a Deseronto resident named Jimmy Barefoot??


the name starts a flame flickering in the dark recesses...

I do remember a Ken Barefoot from school daze


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Paul said:


> At first I thought this thread was called "caned" our singer....I had visions of something going really bad in Manila.
> 
> A cure for spndex is acetone based contact cleaner. A quick and furtive spritz will disolve Spandex almost instantly. Have the drummer follow "spandex boy" to the stage. Just before they split direction to their respective chairs, a brief spray along "the verical smile" and your "spandex boy" will be holding the frayed edges of his tights together with his glutes. That lower body tension just may help with the high notes too.


LOL. "quick and furtive". LOL. Man, you two should get together and write a movie.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Robboman said:


> Doesn't get along with band? Can't sing three full sets? Get's (too) drunk and stoned at gig? Lost future good gig directly because of HIM? Any one of those reasons aught to be enough.
> 
> It's tough but good on you for having the resolve to do what's needed here. I know the band will be better off for it.
> 
> ...oh, and he defends SPANDEX? My guys would rake him over the coals :banana:


Man, sounds like Tomy Iommi finally did the right thing and ditched Ozzy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Spandex, it feels good but you know its just wrong on so many levels:sport-smiley-002:.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

To make matters worse , I go to his place tonight to pick up some of our equipment he has. It's all there sitting out on the front porch except for 1 monitor my brother (our bassist) owns. There is a note that says he is keeping the monitor as payment for driving my brother to practice with him for the last few months. Needless to say we have a very pissed off bas player.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Tarl said:


> To make matters worse , I go to his place tonight to pick up some of our equipment he has. It's all there sitting out on the front porch except for 1 monitor my brother (our bassist) owns. There is a note that says he is keeping the monitor as payment for driving my brother to practice with him for the last few months. Needless to say we have a very pissed off bas player.


No bikers in that town? ... Seriously take him to small claims court on Monday. 
It will cost him more that the monitor is worth.


----------

